# Chemo and Sour Diesal



## Terminal Head Clearance (Aug 20, 2009)

yanked them into the wall

trying for another chemo stout male to seed them

Have my grape and star females impregnated 

mommys pregnant

the diesel is not looking to pregnant so

see what happens

i love this smoke

think I'll grow somemore


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Aug 20, 2009)

smoking two strains at same time

actually, its not at same time

its puffing 1 strain to test its smoke taste and high

then puffing on another to test its smoke taste and high and

going .. whoa  I like the diesel


not that I hate the chemo but chemo is such a pain to grow and so little ... I'm not giving up

Maybe.

breeding involves mammary glands

F2 and thus is random

and a womb


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 23, 2009)

I dont understand anything you said.  What are you trying to say?


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jan 2, 2010)

The smoke test was successful


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

THC I need to meet up with you and smoke some of your stash Bro...Judging by the majority of your posts you seem to always be smoking some dank bud.....


----------



## Subnaum (Feb 4, 2010)

Ill have what hes smoking.


----------



## massproducer (Feb 4, 2010)

Your finding Chemo harder to grow and less yeilding then SD???  What SD are you growing?  IBL, ECSD???

Where did you get your chemo???  The chemo should be close to 100% indy and a lot heavier yeilding and easier to grow then the sat dom SD???

Good luck with your breeding


----------



## gmo (Feb 4, 2010)

WHAT?!? Mass is back?  WB dude.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Massproducer...where ya been man?  Nice to see you!


----------



## 420benny (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, Mass! Welcome back.


----------

